# Jatco RE4R03A transmission 4wd



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, could I ask for more info on this setup? Same as running in this car:

Australia's fastest street registered GTR 8.9 second R32 - YouTube

I'm interested in having this for my car


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I understand there have been some issues with the new version of the transmission and the guy in Aussie who does them is very sick at the moment I've been told by his wife so its taking quite some time to sort it all out.

If I hear any more about it or when she lets me know everything is back to normal and the issues sorted I'll let you know.

Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> the guy in Aussie who does them is very sick at the moment




Hope nothing serious and wish him the best of health for the future :thumbsup:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

guys i bought a jatco from bms in aussie and it did not work out of the box ,it had loads of issues i am trying to get sorted over here in uk ,keep hold of ur money.until i build a version that actually does what it should .


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

How about these guys? 

KEAS Transmissions & Components


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

godzirra said:


> How about these guys?
> 
> KEAS Transmissions & Components


Let me no if you get any joy with this mate.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

godzirra said:


> How about these guys?
> 
> KEAS Transmissions & Components


no longer trading i believe


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The website is still working and I e-mailed them a few hours ago, will let you know if I get any reply.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Some info in this thread:
HELP ME - Need TH400 for R32 GTR 4WD who has done this - calaisturbo.com.au

The mexican is PAUL KEAS.. RH9 GTR has also switch to powerglide after breaking the JATCO...


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

does anyone know how i can contact paul oneal "the mexican" from keas transmissions


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Max, I'm in contact with him now, I'll e-mail you in on what we are doing.

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

aha cool mate ,i cant join the calaisturbo forum cos i got hotmail?


----------

